# Fischteich ohne Filter



## Bluewolf (5. März 2009)

Hallo erstmal bin komplett neu hier angemeldet.
Habe das gleiche Problem mit meinen Teich er ist schon etwas gr0ß Folie wo ich gekauft habe war 8x17 mtr gr0ß. Der teich besteht nun ca 7bis8 jahre und diese jahr verstarben mir meine Kois beide ca 35 cm lang trieben seitlichliegend oben ( hab sie noch im teich gelassen da ich der hoffnung bindas sie doch net tot sind desweiteren habe ich noch ein paar so rumtreibend unter eis.
Hatte neen eisfreihalter aus baumarkt ( styropor) der jahrelang gut tat und nun dies ( der rand von meinen teich ist zu 75% mit pflanzen bewachsen wodurch evtl faulgase wegweichen könnten ( dachte ich ) .
Letztes jahr ( durch denn milden winter verstarben mir fische weil sie zugeschwächt waren ) und nun ist der winter zu hart gewesen und ich hab neen friedhof.
Mein Teich wird durch keine filteranlage gerreinigt und das hat alles gepasst und nun dies ( immer sommer habe ich 1 großen wasserfall laufen Höhe 1 meter und breite ca 1mter)
Ph werte und dergl. sind immer OK gewesen und vor demm winter habe ich rechtzeitig mit spezialfutter für dennn winter vorgesorgt und nun dies


----------



## Bluewolf (5. März 2009)

*AW: Meine lieben Kois!*

ich heiße Jürgen und hier noch ein paar fotos zu meinen teich:
------
 

 

  neuer wasserfall

 

 letzten neuen bewohner


----------



## axel (5. März 2009)

*AW: Meine lieben Kois!*

Hallo Jürgen 

Herzlich Willkommen bei uns :Willkommen2
Das ist ja schrecklich mit Deinen Fischen .
Aber ein Fischteich ohne Filter kann gar nicht auf Dauer funtionieren .
Die Fische produzieren durch Ihre Ausscheidungen giftiges Nitrit. 
In einem Filter wird das für Fische giftige Nitrid von Bakterien in Nitrat umgewandelt . Das Nitrat wird von Deinen Wasserpflanzen aufgenommen.
Also ein Filter würd ich mir noch zulegen .
Dein Teich sieht ja sonst ganz schön aus  
 Aber das Schilf im Teich könnte Dir durch seine Wurzeln die Folie durchbohren .
Am besten Du liest Dich erst mal durch das Basiswissen . 
Besorg Dir auch mal ein Wassertest und überprüfe Dein Wasser .
Tote Fische müssen sofort raus !
Ein Teilwasserwechsel kann auch nicht Schaden wenn noch lebende Fische im Teich sind .

Lg
axel


----------



## Christine (5. März 2009)

*AW: Fischteich ohne Filter*

Hallo Jürgen,

auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen. Damit Dein Teich nicht untergeht, habe ich Dir hier erst einmal ein eigenes Thema gegönnt...


----------



## Bluewolf (5. März 2009)

*AW: Fischteich ohne Filter*

habe mich schon gewundert das mein beitrag weg ist . grins
-----
Das mit dem __ schilf gefällt mir gar net , ist es wirklich wahr ??????
----
naja das mit dem nitrit klingt logisch , aber ihn der natur draußen gibt es ja auch keine filteranlagen und ich habe mich extra für denn großen teich endschieden da er pflegeleichter wäre.
Da die fische im sommer recht munter drinn rumschwimmen ( net rasen oder stehen ) und ich __ libellen usw habe dachte ich das das ganze zeug im gleichgewicht ist da ich auch keinen extremen algenwuchs habe/hatte.
( meine großen Kois reuen mir ohne ENDE waren immer nee augenpracht und die anderen schwammen jedesmal denn großen hinterher, jetzt nichtmehr heul schluchz verzweifel )
Habe auch maßig von denn unterwasserpflanzen drin , die sauerstoff produzieren.
----
Ich vermute ziemlich stark das mir die Fische erstickt sind , da wir ja diesen winter ja gewaltige temperaturen hier hatten und ich immer noch EIS im teich habe ( steigerwald ).
----
Gefüttert werden die fische fast gar net ( die kriegen nur ab und zu was - net das sie mir denn teich zukotten )
------
Mit dem teilwasserwechsel meinste net das es zu früh damit ist ??? denn die meisten anderen fische sehe ich net DENKE das sie noch ihn der TIEFEN ZONE sind. Die Toten fische sind ihn der flachwasserzone gewesen wie die dahin kammen ?????( denke die halten winterschlaf und verziehen sich ihns tiefe)


----------



## matzeed7 (5. März 2009)

*AW: Fischteich ohne Filter*

Hallo, für einen Naturteich sieht er noch ein bissel klein aus.


----------



## Christine (5. März 2009)

*AW: Fischteich ohne Filter*

Lieber Jürgen,

Du hast keinen Naturteich - Du hast einen Fischteich ohne Technik. Das ist ein Unterschied!



Bluewolf schrieb:


> Das mit dem __ schilf gefällt mir gar net , ist es wirklich??????


Leider ja. Guck mal hier und da:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/14490/?q=schilf
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/19894/?q=schilf



Bluewolf schrieb:


> naja das mit dem nitrit klingt logisch , aber ihn der natur draußen gibt es ja auch keine filteranlagen und ich habe mich extra für denn großen teich endschieden da er pflegeleichter wäre.
> Habe auch maßig von denn unterwasserpflanzen drin , die sauerstoff produzieren.


Du wirst in der Natur keinen so winzigen Teich mit solchem Fischbesatz finden. Und wenn, frag mal, wer die Fische dahinein getan hat...
und ob die Unterwasserpflanzen wirklich noch vorhanden sind???



Bluewolf schrieb:


> Ich vermute ziemlich stark das mir die Fische erstickt sind , da wir ja diesen winter ja gewaltige temperaturen hier hatten und ich immer noch EIS im teich habe ( steigerwald ).



Da könntest Du richtig liegen - und welche Schlüsse ziehst Du daraus?



Bluewolf schrieb:


> Gefüttert werden die fische fast gar net ( die kriegen nur ab und zu was - net das sie mir denn teich zukotten )


Naja - von irgendetwas müssen sie aber leben - und das muss auch wieder hinten raus, gell!


----------



## Bluewolf (5. März 2009)

*AW: Fischteich ohne Filter*

War grad nochmals unten am teich  das Eis ist immernoch gewaltig dick .
-------
Naja da werd ich nichtdrumrum kommen und mir nee filteranlage doch zulegen müßen.
-
habe  neen terta tester 5 ihn 1 also hier mal die jetzigen werte:
NO 3( mg/ l) = 0   ( Nitratwert über 3 schädlich)
NO 2 (mg/l) =  0    ( nitritwert uber 1 schädlich )
GH            =  < 3 q    ( gesamthärte 6 bis 16 ) 
KH             =  0 q    ( Karbonathärte  3 bis 10 soll )
PH             = 6.4    ( PH Wert soll 6.5 bis 8.5 )
------
das ist der jetzige stand aber wohl gemerkt ich habe noch nee gewaltige eisschicht im teich konnte das wasser net von unten nehmen sondern vom rand .
----
und was ich fand ist dies hier :
Zitat:
__ Kalmus (Acorus calamus), kleiner __ Rohrkolben (Typha minima) 
die kann ich ohne bedenken drin lassen ??????? also jede sorte von __ schilf die diesen Rizom als wurzeln haben sind gefährlich ???
---

Bin um jede hilfe dankbar


----------



## Christine (5. März 2009)

*AW: Fischteich ohne Filter*

Hallo Jürgen,

wenn Du nicht grad zwei linke Hände hast und ein bisschen Lust am Heimwerken hast, dann schau Dich doch mal hier um. Du findest jede Menge Anregungen und Tipps zum Thema Eigenbau-Filter. So kann man eine Menge sparen und hat auch noch ein Erfolgserlebnis!

Und noch ein wenig Teich-Theorie schadet nie: *Unser Basiswissen*!


----------



## Bluewolf (8. März 2009)

*AW: Fischteich ohne Filter*

Danke Christine  ihr seit mächtig auf zack hier - gebe nee runde Kaffee aus mit maßig Kuchen  
---
Habe mich überwunden und meine Leichen rausgefischt und begraben .
---
War auch gestern mal im ZOO Fachgeschäft und hab mich mal schlau gemacht wegen fertige filteranlagen , löl dazu müpßte ich im LOTTO gewinnen.
Bei meiner teichgröße da fange ich erstmal bei 2.500 € an und ehrlich gesagt das GELD hab ich net grrrrrrr.
----
Nächste version wäre selbst was zusammenzubauen.


----------



## Bluewolf (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischteich ohne Filter*

so melde mich mal wieder ( hatte Viel zu tun und VIEL geschafft ) :
Filteranlage ist noch nicht angeschafft - werde mir da aber was passendes zulegen ( Preis ca 1.000 € ) da ich denn Teich mal komplett ausgeräumt und neen Großputz ( gleichzeitig neue ufergestaltung ) vorgenommen habe .
Merkte ich, mal auf was ich an wasser einlaufen lies 12.000 ltr und restwasser ja noch drin war ca 3-4.000 ltr , komme ich natürlich weit aus günstiger mit der filteranlage hin freu grins.


 


 
---- Alte ansicht ---


 
---- Neue Ansicht ---


 


----
Es reißt nur nicht ab das ständig was neues dazu kommt . 
1: Habe neue teichbewohner gefunden 3 __ Molche freu hüpf hüpf 
2: Und neen __ Fischreiher  nicht freu und nicht hüpf hüpf
----
gegen denn fischreiher werde ich:
1: angelschnur spannen ca 60 cm hoch und ca 50-60 cm abstand
2: Denn Kunstoffschwan mit neen Kunstoffreiher ergänzen ( beweglich platzieren )


 
3: Spiegelpyramiden ( 1 = für 6 qm wasserfläche  ) versuchen zu bauen.
------------
und mal ein Bild von mir


----------



## Christine (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischteich ohne Filter*

Hallo Wolf,

fleissig, fleissig  

Und endlich mal ein User-Foto - hat man ja selten - siehst etwas geschafft aus


----------

